# sentire il microfono dalle casse [risolto]

## MajinJoko

Buongiorno a tutti,

la mia scheda audio è una  *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

 

Mi interesserebbe sentire dalle casse ciò che entra dal microfono/line-in.

Tuttavia, in regolazione volume, la voce "digital mic" compare solo nella scheda registrazione.

In riproduzione non c'é.

Il risultato è che riesco a registrare senza problemi, ma non posso sentire direttamente ciò la sorgente che collego in line in.

Uso ALSA nel kernel, che è così configurato:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SND=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m
> 
> CONFIG_SND_PCM=m
> ...

 

Accidenti, dove sbaglio? (se sbaglio)

Grazie   :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

secondo me da quanto dici è solo un "problema" di configurazione del mixer. Non so dove si trovi in gnome, solo a titolo di es. credo che in kmix basterebbe selezionare la checkbox "Cattura" nel "canale" del microfono.

Bye

----------

## MajinJoko

In realtà secondo me manca proprio la voce relativa alla riproduzione del microfono nel mixer.

Riesco a registrarlo e ad usarlo con programmi come skype.

Tuttavia mi interesserebbe sentirlo nelle casse. Ma nella scheda "riproduzione" non c'é il microfono.

Dannazione!  :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

tante volte, bisogna cancellare il file /etc/asound.state, pulire la cartella /var/lib/alsa e rilanciare il servizio alsasound.

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie.

Purtroppo non è cambiato nulla.

----------

## cloc3

ahi.

tuttavia, insisterei ancora a cercare un difetto di impostazioni, piuttosto che rivolgersi a ficcanasare nei driver o nelle impostazioni del kernel.

un'altra cosa che si può fare, dopo avere spento alsasound e azzerato i file di impostazione, è curare di spegnere manualmente tutti i driver legati all'audio segnalati da lsmod.

inoltre, è opportuno fare uso dei tool alsa nativi, che sono i programmi alsamixer e amixer.

il primo è "grafico" e di solito basta a chiarirsi le idee.

il secondo è completamente controllabile in linea di comando.

amixer controls ad esempio, ti fornisce una lista esplicita di tutti i canali disponibili.

tu possiedi il canale Capture di cui ti parlava pingoo?

----------

## Zizo

Come soluzione temporanea potresti utilizzare questo metodo:

- assicurati di aver installato il pacchetto "media-sound/alsa-utils"

- nell'output di "arecord -l" individua il device da catturare, nel tuo caso quello del microfono. Per esempio: *Quote:*   

> card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 1: Intel ICH - MIC ADC [Intel ICH6 - MIC ADC]

 

- esegui

```
arecord -D hw:0,1 -f dat | aplay
```

con "hw:card,device" presi dall'output del punto prima.

- Ctrl-C per terminare.

----------

## MajinJoko

Di nuovo ciao a tutti.

Ho fatto un po' di prove.

Purtroppo non riesco ad ottenere ciò che mi piacerebbe.

Nel mixer la voce microfono (o line in) è presente solo nella scheda "registrazione". Su un vecchio portatile (un asus di 5 anni fa), invece, la voce "line in" è presente anche nella scheda "riproduzione" e quindi lì lo sento.

Però ho provato ad installare ubuntu su questo pc e (sarà poi così strano?) neanche lì posso farlo.

Purtroppo però, su Windows funziona, quindi non capisco chi mi nega questa possibilità in linux.

----------

## darkmanPPT

quindi, se ho ben capito, quello che a te non funziona è la modalità "full duplex"?

io uso kde 4.5.1

ad essere sincero, nemmeno a me funziona. o, almeno.... così, normalmente non funziona.

Se uso jack-audio-connection-kit mi va (l'importante è selezionare il full duplex). Jack però si connette a Alsa; non vedo dunque perchè non dovrebbe funzionare già direttamente su alsa.

comunque sono quasi sicuro che sia solo un fatto di impostazioni. Una volta mi andava, mi ricordo. poi lo disabilitai perchè il mic andava spesso in larsen con le casse.

... ma forse era sul precedente portatile. non ricordo bene...

----------

## MajinJoko

Grazie mille.

Io temo che sia qualche limite di "hardware", anche se la cosa sarebbe (PARZIALMENTE) esclusa dal fatto che in windows è possibile.

Con il portatile vecchio, invece, tutto a posto. Ma era tutto un altro mondo.

Per quello che vorrei fare, sarebbe anche sufficiente jackd. Però ho installato jack-audio-connection-kit e qjackctl.

Non riesco a capire come redigire l'input (microfono o line in che sia) sulle casse. In patchbay collego input ad output, ma non sento nulla. In connect invece, non appena collego sento l'effetto microfono vicino all'altoparlante. Ma penso sia un problema di tipo diverso, perché rimane anche collegando un microfono esterno al jack.

C'è una guida facile facile per rampar fuori dalla crisi?   :Laughing: 

Giusto per completezza, la scheda è una  *Quote:*   

> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

 

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, allora... io patchbay non l'ho mai usato.

ho scoperto giusto ora che esiste quel tastino. a che serva non lo so.

banalmente, su connection io seleziono il primo input e lo connetto con tutti e due gli output.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> appena collego sento l'effetto microfono vicino all'altoparlante

 

larsen? cioè, il fischio?

Se il volume del mic è troppo alto e va in larsen allora basta abbassare il volume (del mic o il volume in entrata)... oppure basta allontanarsi dalle casse  :Smile: 

da notare che il microfono, spesso, è mono o bidirezionale. (non credo tu stia usando quelli ambientali).

basta che non metti nè in direzione delle casse, nè sullo stesso asse.

----------

## MajinJoko

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> banalmente, su connection io seleziono il primo input e lo connetto con tutti e due gli output.

 

Grazie, sono riuscito in qualche modo a far quello che desideravo.

Ti ringrazio infinitamente.

È un comportamento normale che mentre jackd mi permette di sentire ciò che entra in linein, non sento - ad esempio - l'audio di un flash in firefox?

Io direi che il problema è stato aggirato, e per i miei minimi bisogni è stato anche risolto.

Mi piacerebbe capire se il comportamento di alsa su questa scheda è corretto, se si comporta diversamente sul portatile vecchio per qualche limite hardware, se si può cambiare la cosa.

Proverò magari a chiedere sul forum internazionale.

Grazie ancora, davvero.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> È un comportamento normale che mentre jackd mi permette di sentire ciò che entra in linein, non sento - ad esempio - l'audio di un flash in firefox?
> 
> 

 

SI.

il plugin flash si connette ad alsa direttamente. essendo alsa usato da jack in quell'istante, flash non riesce a riprodurre il suo audio.

C'è un workaround per tutto ciò. che io mi ricordi, dovresti crearti una interfaccia hw fake per alsa (ti dico, l'ho fatto molto molto tempo fa su un pc e non mi ricordo molto bene). 

dopodichè, metti come scheda audio principale questa "fake" alla quale connetti anche jack e in qualche modo metti sulla scheda audio la possibilità di metterla in sharing tra più applicazioni.

boh, forse dico una boiata...

cmq sia stai pur certo che online trovi tutte le guide che ti servono. io trovai tutto cercando su google.

comunque, io sono arrivato alla conclusione che quella storia là dell'input che va nell'output (il problema iniziale) sia dovuto al driver.

pare che i driver delle schede HD non abbiano questa cosa.

strano, eh?

----------

## MajinJoko

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> strano, eh?

 

È la tipica cosa che mi fa rodere perché "in windows lo fa".

Ti ringrazio ancora per avermi segnalato jackd, alla fine visti i limiti contro cui vado a sbattere è la soluzione migliore.

Se è proprio un limite dei driver della mia scheda audio, a questo punto temo di dover mettere "risolto".

Grazie ancora.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> È la tipica cosa che mi fa rodere perché "in windows lo fa". 

 

comunque sia hai ragione ad arrabbiarti e dire "windows lo fa".

penso anche io che sia assurdo che una cosa così non la si possa fare con alsa in modo "semplice".

----------

